# power steering and stabilitrak warning lights



## jimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a 2013 eco manual. I bought it new 6 weeks ago. It has 3,300 miles on it.

This afternoon, when I started the car after work, both the warning light for the power steering and stabilitrak came on. I drove home (about 35 miles)-- the lights remained on the whole drive, but I experienced no noticeable driving issues.

When I arrived home, I shut off the vehicle, let it sit for a couple of minutes and restarted. The warning lights once again came on.

Is this a known problem? What is the solution? I am not sure what steps, if any, to take next.


Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it in to your dealership. Since the lights are on the codes are still stored and they should be able to quickly find the problem. I'm going to guess that that Stabilitrak light is a red herring. Welcome to CruzeTalk and let us know how it goes. Once it's fixed don't be a stranger.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I was afraid you would suggest that I take it to a dealer as generally hold them in low regard. (I suppose that's a bit unfair as the opinion is due primarily to my interactions with the sales force.) 

I'll try calling one tomorrow and post the results when I have them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While I was driving Pontiacs I always took them to Alpine Pontiac Buick GMC in Lakewood, but I wouldn't have purchased a new car from them for any reason. On the other hand the Pontiac dealership I purchased my Montana had a service department staffed by trained monkeys but had a world class sales staff.

Since you said you didn't have any obvious problems with your car I suspect it will turn out to be a failed sensor and nothing more.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jimmy said:


> I have a 2013 eco manual. I bought it new 6 weeks ago. It has 3,300 miles on it.
> 
> This afternoon, when I started the car after work, both the warning light for the power steering and stabilitrak came on. I drove home (about 35 miles)-- the lights remained on the whole drive, but I experienced no noticeable driving issues.
> 
> ...


Hello jimmy,

Congrats on your recent purchase of a 2013 eco. I hope you are enjoying the ride so far! I understand your concern with having lights illuminated in your vehicle. If you would like us to assist you with working with the dealership, please contact us via private message. Be sure to include your full contact information, VIN and current mileage. We look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

When mine did the same thing it was the steering wheel position sensor, which the dealer corrected without any problem. Good luck!


----------



## jimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. The problem was gone the next morning and has not re-occurred.

Thanks again.


----------

